# pup crying over night



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

As some of you know Ive got a little whippet pup. Everything seems to be going well so far, except she wakes up whining over night.

Before she goes to bed she goes outside to toilet, has a play and then she lies down in her bed.

So far its been an hour of silence, then Im woke by her crying and whining. Ive been leaving it for 5-10 mins to see if she will stop but she wont. Ive been coming out to see her, sitting with her 'til she gets back in bed, then I try creeping back out but every time she hears the door shes up crying again.

Ive caved in the last 2 nights and slept on the sofa with her and she sleeps through fine then.

Obviously I dont want to be doing that every night so any tips on what I can do? Do I just need to leave her to cry?

She has food and water left over night, and some toys too. Im going to be getting her a kong toy but when she is in crying mode all she wants is to sit on my lap!

Im going to be crate training soon, I borrowed one but it wasnt in very good condition but Ill have a new one ASAP.

Any advice would be great, thanks alot


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

she's crated?

how old is she?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

No she isnt in a crate at the moment, she stays in the hallway overnight 'cos there is no furniture or carpet there.

She is 8 weeks.

Ill be getting a crate this week for her.

Thanks


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> No she isnt in a crate at the moment, she stays in the hallway overnight 'cos there is no furniture or carpet there.
> 
> She is 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


What i found withmy puppies if that perseverance is the best option. Come down every few hours to let her out to go to the toilet, limit her water intake ovenight, and just stick with it. Inbetween when you wake up to let her go out to the toilet you really just need to ignore her whining or she will learn that you will come down if she cries. Honestly i'd get her crate trained too them its her own secure little place. Eventually you can extend the period between when you wake up to let her out until gradually she can go most of the night without needed to go to the toilet. None of mine cry at night now, and they go all night without the toilet. My youngest learnt this at the age of 4 months, she hasnt had an accident during the night since.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I had everything for my lab as a puppy but he felt safe sleeping in a little cardboard box full of blankets,he had a teddy and a ticking clock to sound like mums heartbeat,we also had a little teddy especailly for puppies that you put in the microwave and it keeps warm all night,after the first bad night he slept through all night,he wasnt crated,he had a baby gate on our dining room door :flrt::flrt:some people leave the radio on for their puppies too


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

With my pup I made the mistake of 'going to see why she was crying' I ended up with her sleeping in the corner of the bedroom. She was 8-9 weeks when I got her but it's taken 2 years to get rid of that separation anxiety. 

Give the pup a bed in a place that it will sleep for as long as you live in your current house.

What is crate training, what are you hoping to achieve with a crate?

The best way I found to toilet train is to choose a room with a floor that's easy to clean and allow the pup access to the whole area. Cover the whole floor with newspaper and let it choose a place where it wants to use as a toilet. The pup will play with the newspaper at first and will decide where it's toilet is and then you can start removing the paper furthest away from the toilet. Take the paper away bit by bit until you are left with a small area and slowly move this to the door. I'm talking of doing this over a few weeks. If the pup misses the paper you're going too quick.

Leave water down at all times but only give food when you decide it's meal time. This way you will be commanding the most important thing in it's life - food, and then you will find training and control easier.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I just used to give mine a little box full of blankets with teddies and hot water bottles under the blankets to feel like his brothers and sisters.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The First thing is, the moment you go down when she cries, the moment she's won.
Wait till she stops crying. Only go back to her once she is quiet.
Try this during the day with seperate rooms so that your not having to stay up all night to do so.

My new 8 week old pup Dexter had a great nights sleep and he had the front room and hall and kitchen, but he also had Keano to sleep with aswell and Wayakin and her pups in the Frontroom. So he was far from alone. Never heard a noise out of him all night and was greeted by a very happy puppy this morning.
I do not hold with the 'restricting water' at night times. WATER HAS TO BE AVAILABLE AT ALL TIMES! Even more important for puppies. It would be cruel to deny them the most very basic of needs. Puppies dehydrate very quickly.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Also having a puppy is just like having a baby,you need to be patient,too many people get puppies and dont realise how much time it takes up,not yourself of course


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

At her age she'll be needing you to take her out for a wee every couple of hours anyway, she could be crying due to this if you're expecting her to go overnight? At that age a pup cannot physically hold it overnight. Don't bother with paper training, it's a huge cause of problems (ask any trainer), she needs to go out every two hours for now.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, paper training is very old fashioned. If you do paper training, you are just teaching your puppy to potty on paper, not where she is supposed to go (outside). 

When we got Diesel, we made the mistake of having his crate in our bedroom... That first night, we caved and he slept in bed with us. The NOISE!!!! But once we moved him downstairs and he couldn't hear us, he actually quieted down. Get your pup some cuddly toys to snuggle with, as well, and like others have said, get up several times during the night to take her out to potty. Diesel started sleeping through the night without the need to go out at about 2.5 months of age.


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

Do get the crate/cage/pen training going ASAP and i agree with some of the advice here that you have to be a little hard on the pup and let it whine.

Anyone reading this who are getting a pup but not taken delivery yet read my story of pup introduction into the new home.

We picked out our collie pup at 5 weeks old. At 7 weeks we went to see him again and i threw in an old sweat shirt that i had worn for 2 days prior to the visit in with him and his brothers and sisters. A week later we collected him and the now smelly sweat shirt and on the first night threw this sweat shirt into his pen with him at bed time. Hardly a sound from him all night.

I'm not going to say this will work for everyone but certainly did for us.

Good luck


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

the pup has you sussed! ''I cry'' - ''mummy comes running'' :lol2:

The crate training will help a lot, as others have mentioned, having an ite of clothing you have worn, a 'familiar' smell will be of some comfort to a pup. If you do think the pup needs to go to the toilet throughout the night, only go back to it when you have had 10minutes silence, then reward (for the silence) and proceed. Never take them out/ see to them when they are still in the crying stage, as they will associate the crying with attention. Reward the silence - it will pick up fast.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Catherine, as you know i also have a whippet. Comparing her to other pups i've had - she has been by far the worst for crying at night. She barely stopped for breath. And would cry for ages for the first week or so. Whippets get very attached to their owners and do feel lonely without their company. I found other pups to settle after a few nights. But Roxy wa in a league of her own!
Bear with it. She's a small baby who has had alot to deal with the last few days.She's left her mum (poss dad) and her siblings. She's calling for them when she cries. 
It does feel horrible to leave them crying. But it will get easier. She'll realise that when you go leave, you will come back. 
I found it made the transistion easier when i started leaving her in a room for 10 mins by herself. Then coming back. I just walked around the block and then came back. Slowly increasing the time i left her. 
Try to keep her alittle active in the evenings, then she'll be tired when it's bedtime. Aslong as she's safe, comfortable and not ill or cold there's no real reason to go to her when she cries. 
Have you got plenty of blankets / bedding for her? Whippets are sticklers for comfort. The more the better!
The breeder told me that she needed comfort, and boy he was right! :lol2:
Good luck with her. Get yourself some earplugs, and it'll soon pass.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone 

It certainly is hard lying in bed trying to ignore her crying :blush:

The thing with going out overnight to let her out, she wont want to get back in her bed. So do I put her in, and then just leave and close the door even if crying/getting out to follow me? Also Ive got a little light out there I could put on, will that help?

Ill try a water bottle tonight with her, and find out some nice teddies for her to snuggle. She has lots of blankets, when I first got her she much preferred lying on the floor. Since she has realised how nice the sofas/laps are she doesnt want anything to do with the floor lol.

Thanks again


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

let her out to pee, praise her for peeing outside, then bring her back inside, place her in her bed and leave.dont say anything at all - even when she cries.just walk out quietly and shut the door...
Do you watch supernanny at all? she uses that as the bedtime tactic!!:2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol Ive seen it before!

OK well Ill try tonight, I went out yesterday for 2 hours, when I got back I was listening outside the door before I came in and she was quiet so I think she must of realised then that I wasnt going to come. 

Ill set my alarm to get up and let her out overnight.

Thanks alot


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i won't bother reading this thread...

i'll just put this out there for you and some of it may help you...

firstly... a pup needs to feel secure... in the wild, the ancestors of dogs had pups in a cozy, dark den... they feel safe like that. a small, cozy crate or box will do... a den for the pup. out in the open at night a pup feels exposed and vulnerable... a crate or box isn't cruel or a cage... it's a nest... a secure little place where it is safe...

i've never crated a dog. all my dogs slept with me... with me they felt secure and protected... that's how i've always bonded with them... and it's a powerful bond when you sleep with your pup.

that said... i've never paper trained a dog and have told my family and friends never to either... it just tells the pup that going in the house is alright... their toilet is in the house it makes them think... paper or not... dogs are scent oriented creatures... they get paper trained and it's the scent, not the paper that tells them where the toilet is... and why teach them one rule and then suddenly change the rules one day and make them go outside to do their business?... i had a friend who's dog was well paper trained and would never go do it's business outdoors later no matter how they tried ... no matter how long they had the dog outdoors... it would hold it until it was about to bust only to relieve itself in the house as soon as they went back in and right in the same spot it always did... and they removed the paper to no avail... they cleaned the area, sprayed all kinds of cleaners and deodorants in that spot... still to no avail... it was pretty much hopeless... the dog, if you think like a dog... was taught to go in one certain place from a pup and like any good dog, wouldn't go anywhere but where, in it's mind, was supposed to go...

it would even cry to go back into the house after it was outside for hours so it could relieve itself... it was only doing what it had been taught... a good, obedient dog... but they tried to change the rules and the dog just didn't get it...

... of course they told me i was wrong... i didn't know what i was talking about... what they started doing was to catch the dog every time it tried to go poo or take a whiz in that certain spot... they'd scold the dog and holler at it and take it outside to do it's business... 

... same stuff happened, over and over... the dog wouldn't go outside and poo... instead... it kept trying to go in IT's spot... and when it couldn't... it began going in other places in the house... after all, it was taught the house was where the toilet was right?


then they'd scold the poor thing for going in the house when it was discovered... well after the deed... which as we all know is wrong... the dog had no idea what it did wrong... it was just being reprimanded out of the blue for something... they can't link the two things... 


well, to me that whole situation was cruel and mean... and yeah, it did wonders for the bonding process... you have a big pup being scolded all the time... and with no where to go pee or poo... the dog was well on it's way to going zippity-doo-da in the head if all this continued...

... i offered to fix the whole thing for them... but being hot shot dog experts(or so they liked to think) they refused my help... so it continued till the dog was about 9 or 10 months old and getting big... and big dogs don't go poo... they lay landmines and piss rivers...

they finally let me take their dog for about 4 or 5 days to see what i could do... they told me it was hopeless but swallowed their pride finally and let me do my thing...

... no need in sharing what i did with the dog to stop this very bad habit... bad because their house smelled like a sewer after all these months...

what would you guys do to solve the above problem? i'd be curious to know... by the way, when i brought the dog back, it never used the toilet in their house ever again...


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

put her bed next to urs then she will feel better with u beeing there and stop crying it probs dosnt like being on its own:mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That didn't work for Diesel, Callum...


----------



## Someboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, 

Pretty much agree with what has been said.

You have got to ignore the little un cause they will learn cry and mummy will come a running :lol2::lol2:
I did not paper train. It was easier and I feel quicker (toilet training) in the long run to wake up every couple of hours let the dog out and then praise put back in their bed and leave them. 

Again everything is personal choice, but my dogs do not get on furninture or come upstairs- that is human space only and the dog does not feel any less loved for this. Some cases where dogs sleep in owners beds can create other anxieties such as the dog being over protective of that space or indeed that person and they will be harder issues to train out of the dog in the future!!

Good luck and be strong!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah Im not paper training, just taking her outside regularly. OK well Ill set my alarm for every 2 hours, is that an OK time between taking her out over night?

During the day Im doing it hourly but she doesnt go every time.

Is there anything I could get chew wise that might keep her quiet?

Thanks alot


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> Yeah Im not paper training, just taking her outside regularly. OK well Ill set my alarm for every 2 hours, is that an OK time between taking her out over night?
> 
> During the day Im doing it hourly but she doesnt go every time.
> 
> ...


2 hours is fine, but remember to only praise her when you know she's gone to the toilet, otherwise she'll go out and come back in thinking she'll get a treat for just going out causing a whole other issue.

For keeping her quiet, go to the butchers and get beef shin marrow bones, feed raw and it'll keep her quiet and content for hours. : victory:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> That didn't work for Diesel, Callum...


Nor Roxy. She'd cry and cry. She did however stop when OH caved and put her on the bed with us! :bash:
She often comes up with us now when it's really cold.But Roxy doesn't like to sleep on the bed. 
She likes to sleep in the bed!!:whip:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Diesel is good now... He spends the night in his crate, but in the morning, after he's been let out to potty, he comes in bed for snuggles


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

my lab cried every nite for 2 weeks but we never once give in
i admit after the 4th nite i wanted to but we didn't and it was worth it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kittens did this tooo
tis difficult but if you cave in they know you will again and agiain etc


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I think some people really make a rod for their own back with pups and giving in.
Goes the same way when a little pup is chewing your hands and yet when it does it as an adult it's a nightmare, but they trained it that it was ok.

Don't give in, you are after all, in charge. The moment you give in, the dog rules and then issues arise. might be ok for you but when some child or anyone is in your home and your dog causes them harm, then you are libel as that dogs owner.

I am strict on training because I have to be. 15 dogs (6 are pups 3 staying 3 are being homed) and have 2 children, my youngest having Autism. I respect the fact that my dogs have to fit into a society of legislation.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

If she was mine she would be in my bedroom. why do people always want dogs to sleep alone downstairs? they are sociable!:hmm:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Because they don't want the dog to become so dependant on having their humans around that they'll suffer from separation anxiety.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> As some of you know Ive got a little whippet pup. Everything seems to be going well so far, except she wakes up whining over night.
> 
> Before she goes to bed she goes outside to toilet, has a play and then she lies down in her bed.
> 
> ...


 poor little sod is lonely and afraid. She is away from her mum, the pack and familiar smells. If you want her to sleep alone, try a hot water bottle for her with a radio on low and some ear plugs for you. Otherwise take her up with you. There is no law which says puppies have to be left to sleep all alone downstairs.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

samurai said:


> If she was mine she would be in my bedroom. why do people always want dogs to sleep alone downstairs? they are sociable!:hmm:


 
Because 


Amalthea said:


> Because they don't want the dog to become so dependant on having their humans around that they'll suffer from separation anxiety.


and because when you have a dog, just in the same way as having kids. You raise them right and you have a good relationshiip. You raise them wrong and you have issues.
Look at it this way. Say you think it's ok that your dog growls when on your bed. You die and your dog has to be rehomed. Does it at new house and they haven't been warned. Dog gets put to sleep.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> At her age she'll be needing you to take her out for a wee every couple of hours anyway, she could be crying due to this if you're expecting her to go overnight? At that age a pup cannot physically hold it overnight. Don't bother with paper training, it's a huge cause of problems (ask any trainer), she needs to go out every two hours for now.


 God this is painful but...........I agree with you on the newspaper. My puppies never get paper trained. Paper training is giving a pup permission to toilet in the house. They aren't that intelligent that they can see the difference between toiletting in the house on newspaper being good and toiletting in the house but not on newspaper as being bad. She's only a tiny baby. Her bladder and bowels are like a baby in nappies and you wouldn't expect a 12 months old baby to be able to hold it for hours or ask for the toilet would you?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pugant06 said:


> Do get the crate/cage/pen training going ASAP and i agree with some of the advice here that you have to be a little hard on the pup and let it whine.
> 
> Anyone reading this who are getting a pup but not taken delivery yet read my story of pup introduction into the new home.
> 
> ...


 Most decent breeders will give a bit of smelly bedding to take home with the puppy. I also insist in new buyers collecting the puppy before 1pm. The reason being that the pup gets a chance to explore the new place and get to know his new humans before it is bed time. Leaving their only known home and their mum and siblings is very traumatic for them if they are an only dog. Luckily that's not a problem here as I am happy to have puppies up to sleep with me and if not, there are other dogs for them to cuddle up to. I never have puppies crying at night here if I get a new one.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

HABU said:


> i won't bother reading this thread...
> 
> i'll just put this out there for you and some of it may help you...
> 
> ...


 You and I think long similar lines.
What I might have done for the above problem (all depending on the dog and how it reacted to me and mine) is, to take it upstairs to my bed with me. Dogs don't toilet in sleeping places and especially not in pack leader's den (bed). My Tibetan spaniel 'Kate' has slept in my bed from the day I got her aged 8 weeks and she has never toiletted in my bed or my house, not once. If I take in an insecure or problem rescue or foster dog, they come and sleep on my bed from the first day.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

all my friends dogs sleep in the bedroom, and not one has sep. anxiety or any other probs. all various breeds and crosses, some single dogs other groups. i have lots of friends with dogs.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

samurai said:


> all my friends dogs sleep in the bedroom, and not one has sep. anxiety or any other probs. all various breeds and crosses, some single dogs other groups. i have lots of friends with dogs.


 
But that multiple dog households, not a singe dog having to learn a human routine.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

you've put my reply on your response and still missed that it did say single dogs as well as groups :whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Never paper train your puppies is disgusting and your sending all the wrong signals to the dog.

Plus both my puppies slept with me in the bed, they slept all night and no messing. my rottie slept next to me and then over two weeks i moved him further and further down the bed till he was on the floor and thats where he belongs now hes a big boy and grown. Hes 8 now and still sleeps under our bed.

My little lady slept on the top of my head as a puppy and we gradually moved her further and further down the bed over two weeks and then changed our minds and crated her downstairs at 4 months of age because my dog didnt like her being under the bed with him.

No crying, no messing, full nights sleep and a happy healthy puppy.

Marina


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

While I was waiting for my dogs inoculations to clear I never let her out of the house. It took 3 weeks to toilet train her and I didn't need to be up every 2 hours. You might also bear in mind that my training methods had the dog pointing grouse at 5 months old and obeying vocal and hand signals by 6 months. I then introduced the whistle at 9 months. What a fantastic hunting dog she's turned out to be despite being a non pedigree.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i was talking about puppies... 

... not dogs.

puppies are children... dogs are adults...

you don't treat a puppy like a puppy for the rest of it's life just as with toddlers... you don't treat your 19 year old son the way you did when he was 18 months...

... puppies suck... they're cute and all... funny and clumsy but if puppies were all that dogs were, i would have nothing to do with them...

... puppyhood is the bonding time... play and exercise and then slowly the learning begins... puppies are worthless... the aim is to raise a secure, loyal, intelligent and educated adult dog.

most things that ruin what could have been a great dog start at the very beginning like people... the first few years are critical to a human...

... people try to go to fast with puppies very often... their brains aren't developed... just like a kid... you teach it certain things at different stages of it's development...

.. puppies can sleep with me... dogs can't... puppies are allowed to make mistake after mistake but not dogs...


the loyalty, dedication, trust and affection a dog has towards it's master is formed during puppyhood... the foundation is built early...


there plenty of time later to educate the dog... in a pack, puppies can get away with all kinds of things... the same with the puppy raised by humans... work on the love, loyalty and the trust at first... because without that... all is lost.

... when i have a new pup, it becomes basically the focus of my life at that point... great dogs are made that way... a part time master is like a part time parent during those very early days. so much of the bonding is lost with less time spent on a pup.

maybe i'm too radical:lol2: or over the top but hey, i'm one of those 110% types...: victory:

like i said one time before, dogs aren't pets in my eyes... want a pet?... go get a hamster! haha!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I hate the puppy stage, I can't wait for Chilli to get a bit older and less of a poo / wee / destructive little bugger :lol2:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I went down the route of allowing the pup to sleep in my bedroom and get on the bed for a cuddle - biggest mistake I ever made. Start as you mean to go on with a pup, that's show it a routine ie what's acceptable and what is not. It doesn't have to be strict but allowing things like climbing on the sofa and then stopping it will create uncertainty in the dogs mind and will make for an unbalanced adult. Also waking a pup every 2 hours to toilet train will disturb it's very important sleep, and will yet again cause it to be disturbed. Even with play the pup can be taught lessons ie not to mouth your hand or to take the ball off you. You as pack leader should be directing play so that you are teaching and can build the dog into what behaviours you want and what you don't want. I wanted my dog to point and flush game for my hawk to catch, so I used to hide treats in the house to get her sense of smell strong, we still do that now.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Scoffa said:


> I went down the route of allowing the pup to sleep in my bedroom and get on the bed for a cuddle - biggest mistake I ever made. Start as you mean to go on with a pup, that's show it a routine ie what's acceptable and what is not. It doesn't have to be strict but allowing things like climbing on the sofa and then stopping it will create uncertainty in the dogs mind and will make for an unbalanced adult. Also waking a pup every 2 hours to toilet train will disturb it's very important sleep, and will yet again cause it to be disturbed. Even with play the pup can be taught lessons ie not to mouth your hand or to take the ball off you. You as pack leader should be directing play so that you are teaching and can build the dog into what behaviours you want and what you don't want. I wanted my dog to point and flush game for my hawk to catch, so I used to hide treats in the house to get her sense of smell strong, we still do that now.


I have to say I always find your posts RE dogs interesting. :2thumb:

I just have to ask...What do you feel is the issue with a dog being on the sofa/bed? Obviously providing they understand it's yours, not theirs, and if you say off they are to get off said sofa/bed, no questions asked. Because if a dog knows it isn't their place (therefore, the 'dominance theory' doesn't come into play), then it's no harm no foul?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I have to say I always find your posts RE dogs interesting. :2thumb:
> 
> I just have to ask...What do you feel is the issue with a dog being on the sofa/bed? Obviously providing they understand it's yours, not theirs, and if you say off they are to get off said sofa/bed, no questions asked. Because if a dog knows it isn't their place (therefore, the 'dominance theory' doesn't come into play), then it's no harm no foul?


 
every dog i've had would be allowed on my easy chair or whatever... no problem.. but whenever i came over they would automatically get up and let me sit or lay there... it was mine... but they knew they could use it if i wasn't... there's never any 'get up' or anything... to the dogs, I own everything... but they are part of the family and so it's their to USE... but i own it... 
i never take a dog for it's walk... it is allowed to come and share MY walk.. makes them feel special... to them, i care enough about them to share my stuff with them... my furniture, my food, my walks... they feel privileged rather than entitled...

never let a dog own things... their toys are my toys and i let them play with them... dogs are happier this way...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> every dog i've had would be allowed on my easy chair or whatever... no problem.. but whenever i came over they would automatically get up and let me sit or lay there... it was mine... but they knew they could use it if i wasn't... there's never any 'get up' or anything... to the dogs, I own everything... but they are part of the family and so it's their to USE... but i own it...
> i never take a dog for it's walk... it is allowed to come and share MY walk.. makes them feel special... to them, i care enough about them to share my stuff with them... my furniture, my food, my walks... they feel privileged rather than entitled...
> 
> never let a dog own things... their toys are my toys and i let them play with them... dogs are happier this way...


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> I have to say I always find your posts RE dogs interesting. :2thumb:
> 
> I just have to ask...What do you feel is the issue with a dog being on the sofa/bed? Obviously providing they understand it's yours, not theirs, and if you say off they are to get off said sofa/bed, no questions asked. Because if a dog knows it isn't their place (therefore, the 'dominance theory' doesn't come into play), then it's no harm no foul?


The sofa and bed are mine, the dogs bed and the floor are theirs. Surely allowing a dog onto the furniture and then kicking it off is giving it different messages? There is no grey area with dogs everything is black and white. My dogs really aren't pets , they are full on hunters who, if given half the chance will start thinking for themselves and be out of control. I like to be in full control telling the dog when to eat, sh1te, and flush game when and where I say. Of course the major issue with my dogs going on furniture is the fact that they've been out hunting most of the day and are covered in sh1te. I don't like dog hairs on the furniture and the smell they sometimes come home with certainly doesn't belong in my lounge. I would have thought as a falconer you would have a better understanding.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Scoffa said:


> The sofa and bed are mine, the dogs bed and the floor are theirs. Surely allowing a dog onto the furniture and then kicking it off is giving it different messages? There is no grey area with dogs everything is black and white. My dogs really aren't pets , they are full on hunters who, if given half the chance will start thinking for themselves and be out of control. I like to be in full control telling the dog when to eat, sh1te, and flush game when and where I say. Of course the major issue with my dogs going on furniture is the fact that they've been out hunting most of the day and are covered in sh1te. I don't like dog hairs on the furniture and the smell they sometimes come home with certainly doesn't belong in my lounge. I would have thought as a falconer you would have a better understanding.


Well isn't that then kind of like saying you shouldn't give them toys or food then, because one moment you're saying they can have it, the next you're saying they can't? 
I understand they are hunters, but there is a way to stay in control but still allow dogs to do things such as hop up and lay on the bed/sofa, which is kind of what I was getting at in the first place....the dog is made to understand the sofa and bed doesn't belong to them, they are merely borrowing it and thus if you say off, they get off and don't hesitate because they know you're in control. 

Then again you're right about dogs coming in covered in sh*t, no dog would step foot in our house let alone sit on the sofa and beds if they had been out in sh*t and mud. :lol2: I do understand where you're coming from, but if you can't trust the dogs to be in your control at home, I certainly wouldn't trust them out in the field and around my birds.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I see one old lady in the park with her elderly westie, laying newspaper for it to go to the toilet on. Very common with paper trained dogs - they learn to go on paper and paper only, not outside on grass, gravel, tarmac or mud. Paper training restricts their possibilities housetraining wise and makes for very confused dogs. 

As for not letting them out to go to the toilet every two hours or so - what are they meant to do? Physically that's as long as they can hold it at a young age. To me, not letting them toilet appropriately for their age is setting them up for failure out of (let's face it) owner laziness. I would hope the pup doesn't get punished for messing in the house when it's not given the opportunity to succeed?


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

KathyM said:


> I see one old lady in the park with her elderly westie, laying newspaper for it to go to the toilet on. Very common with paper trained dogs - they learn to go on paper and paper only, not outside on grass, gravel, tarmac or mud. Paper training restricts their possibilities housetraining wise and makes for very confused dogs.
> 
> As for not letting them out to go to the toilet every two hours or so - what are they meant to do? Physically that's as long as they can hold it at a young age. To me, not letting them toilet appropriately for their age is setting them up for failure out of (let's face it) owner laziness. I would hope the pup doesn't get punished for messing in the house when it's not given the opportunity to succeed?


My first dog was toilet trained using the paper method. When she goes to the toilet now she always goes off the path and into the hedge bottom. My second dog came to me as an adult and has spent a lot of time in a kennel and has not been toilet trained properly, consequently she sh1tes anywhere she likes apart from in the house. As for timing you can guarantee what goes in 1 end will come out at the other. So as a pup if you take note of the time it was fed and the next time it goes you will have an idea of when to take it outside.

I let my dogs out for a wee and feed them at 7am. We then go out at 9am to empty and then we start hunting. We arrive back home about 12.30pm at which point they drink loads of water. At around 2pm they go out for a wee. They are fed at 4.30pm and out for a final empty at 6pm. I'm not advocating this for a pup because they tend to play and sleep mostly, but it is a routine that seems to work well for my dogs.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> As for not letting them out to go to the toilet every two hours or so - what are they meant to do? Physically that's as long as they can hold it at a young age. To me, not letting them toilet appropriately for their age is setting them up for failure out of (let's face it) owner laziness. I would hope the pup doesn't get punished for messing in the house when it's not given the opportunity to succeed?


A dog of 8-20(ish) weeks old can only hold it for roughly 2 hours, that's not to say they NEED to go every two hours. When we and most the people we know have had pups the pup either sleeps in the next room or in their room and is only taken out when the pup made a fuss, which was more like every 3.5-4 hours, due to the fact they hardly drank in the night, and they didn't eat at all. As has been said waking a pup up every two hours is disturbing much needed sleep, if the pup is asleep, what's the point in waking it up?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yuk no..................dogs belong on the floor. Puppies has different hair to adult dogs so its not as troublesome on the bed but once they are mature theres no need for them to be on the furniture.

Marina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got 11 dogs and got up in the night with none of them. Yes they made a mess and nothing was ever said to them. They are ALL housetrained now. The puppy I have handreared sleeps downstairs in a crate but once he started to yap and cry because he hates using the crate to toilet in we left the door open and he uses the floor. During the day he is following the big dogs and quite often makes it outside which for a 5 week old pup is amazing.
I dont do crying puppies and 8 of my dogs sleep upstairs and a lot on the bed,even some in the bed. I dont find anything disgusting about it, the bedding is changed often so we never get a doggy smell and we enjoy their company especially in the winter time as there is nothing as cosy as a bed full of sleepy dogs
All my dogs are happy and well adjusted even though many of them never started out like that as they were other peoples mistakes.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

my pups are raised in the utility room as they can chew play and genreally be pups, because it is separate, once that door is closed they know it doesnt matter how much they scream and shout I'm not going out, makes it easier for new owners to :2thumb:

only Senna and remmie are house dogs, everyone else lives outside in kennles as there dogs with jobs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> my pups are raised in the utility room as they can chew play and genreally be pups, because it is separate, once that door is closed they know it doesnt matter how much they scream and shout I'm not going out, makes it easier for new owners to :2thumb:
> 
> only Senna and remmie are house dogs, everyone else lives outside in kennles as there dogs with jobs


 
That is why I have left my handreared pup downstairs in a room on his own as when he goes to his new home he will be already be used to sleeping alone.
If he was staying with me he would be upstairs by now:whistling2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice 

I had her in with me last night, she was on the floor in her own bed. Little bit of crying 'cos I wouldnt let her up with me but she soon settled down. She woke up once crying and I took her out, she had a wee straight away and came straight back in! There was a puddle this morning but she didnt make any noise over night and I didnt hear her get up. 

Other than that, no crying atall and certainly beats sleeping on the sofa at 3am lol.

Hopefully tonight she will cry when she wants to go out again.

Also a few people mentioned paper training, Im not paper training as I too think it confuses them. My cats were trained to use paper as kittens by the breeder and for the 1st year one of them would wee on any paper/cardboard lying around! Thankfully she has grown out of it now though!

Thanks again


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got 11 dogs and got up in the night with none of them. Yes they made a mess and nothing was ever said to them. They are ALL housetrained now. The puppy I have handreared sleeps downstairs in a crate but once he started to yap and cry because he hates using the crate to toilet in we left the door open and he uses the floor. During the day he is following the big dogs and quite often makes it outside which for a 5 week old pup is amazing.
> I dont do crying puppies and 8 of my dogs sleep upstairs and a lot on the bed,even some in the bed. I dont find anything disgusting about it, the bedding is changed often so we never get a doggy smell and we enjoy their company especially in the winter time as there is nothing as cosy as a bed full of sleepy dogs
> All my dogs are happy and well adjusted even though many of them never started out like that as they were other peoples mistakes.


I too sleep with assorted cats and dogs on and in my bed. I always have done and always will. When my son was small he also had a dog or cat on his bed. Neither of us ever caught anything off our pets but I have caught plenty of fellow humans so which is the more disgusting?
It makes me wonder why anyone would have a dog at all if they think it is so disgusting and filthy.
If it's treated for parasites regularly and is clean, then I can't see why not. Besides, it's my life, my pets, my house and my bed and I can jolly well do as I please.:lol2:
I'd be lonely without my furry friends on my bed at night.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I too sleep with assorted cats and dogs on and in my bed. I always have done and always will. When my son was small he also had a dog or cat on his bed. Neither of us ever caught anything off our pets but I have caught plenty of fellow humans so which is the more disgusting?
> It makes me wonder why anyone would have a dog at all if they think it is so disgusting and filthy.
> If it's treated for parasites regularly and is clean, then I can't see why not. Besides, it's my life, my pets, my house and my bed and I can jolly well do as I please.:lol2:
> I'd be lonely without my furry friends on my bed at night.


:lol2: I forgot to say I also have 4 cats sharing the bed.
I dont care if people dont like me sleeping with dogs as they arent invited anyway:lol2: My daughter shares her bed with 2 cats and my son with 1 cat. We love our animal bed friends it beats teddy bears anyday:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> my pups are raised in the utility room as they can chew play and genreally be pups, because it is separate, once that door is closed they know it doesnt matter how much they scream and shout I'm not going out, makes it easier for new owners to :2thumb:
> 
> only Senna and remmie are house dogs, everyone else lives outside in kennles as there dogs with jobs


 
Which is why Dexter is soooo well adjusted he's horizontal! 


We have a rule, NO DOGS UPSTAIRS.
We have to have this rule as both Hubby and Daughter have Asthma. So on that basis we need to have the upstairs animal free. The children don't have pets in their rooms either.
The dogs have their own livingroom tho. Yes, Their own! We have a big enough house to do this. The kids have their own rooms so why not the dogs.
Currently have 15 dogs. 6 are pups, dexter at 9 weeks and 5 pups at almost 3 weeks, 2 of which are staying so will be 12 permanant dogs, oooo and fingers crossed, another Ni in 17 weeks lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Blu's a downstairs dog. Mainly because he's not allowed to do stairs any more. Sky was a downstairs dog too, but mainly because she liked it that way. She'd come up with me if I was sleeping alone, and when I was pregnant that was a lot as there was no room for hubby with a triplet belly :lol2:

But it wasn't all good, what folks have said about dogs not messing their bed does not count for elderly dogs wot are poorly. Yep, I woke up wet one morning, and as she had run of the house we often found our bed wet in her last days - spent a fortune on mattresses!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have been following this thread and have found it interesting on how many ways people train pups.

All my pups were in the living room from day one in a nice warm bed with Teddies. we got up to put them out for a busy when we heard a little whimper. I've never used the paper method for obvious reasons.

I found that doing it this way they learned really quickly and we had very few accidents.

All my dogs have the run of the house, mind you saying that they very rarely go into my Daughter's room....hmmm the toy bomb site maybe puts them off hahaha!

What I am strict about is the Garden. They have their own part with a large kennel/run (optional if they want to chill outside) soft beds etc, and the rest is out of bounds.

I don't have a problem whether people let their dogs sleep in bed with them...I do think it is a personal choice and if it works for you, great! However, it would not work for us...My boys SNORE LOUD and I mean LOUD. So my quality off sleep would be ruined...so no go on the bed for us ;o(

It's quite obvious that we all love our dogs and want what's best for them..;o)

Jingle Bells


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

It took 3 weeks to toilet train using the paper method. She only ever had 2 accidents and that was because her aim was off and she missed the paper, but no accidents since the last of the paper was removed. The problem I have with her is that she is totally silent, won't whine or bark to be let out.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Scoffa said:


> It took 3 weeks to toilet train using the paper method. She only ever had 2 accidents and that was because her aim was off and she missed the paper, but no accidents since the last of the paper was removed. The problem I have with her is that she is totally silent, won't whine or bark to be let out.


Hi

Ahhhh what a quiet little girl you have. 
So do you guess/ read her body language when she needs a busy...or does she stare at you like mine do?:lol2: 
My Bullies think I have ESP you know :lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Scoffa said:


> The problem I have with her is that she is totally silent, won't whine or bark to be let out.


Thats what is happening with mine alot, she wont make a sound 98% of the time! I take her out after she has woke up, and watch her behaviours for signs of wanting to go. Then after she has a mad dash around I take her out again, then she goes back to sleep.

Last night she didnt make any noise atall but she had 2 accidents overnight.

Im sure she will get there in the end!

Thanks


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

ive been reading through the thread, and there are a couple of methods i never tried, my bichon is 1 year and 3 months... he sleeps in my room because my dad wouldnt have him barking over night while he settled... dads due a trip away to america with work for a month or so soon... do you think its too late to try and get him to stay alone now?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I forgot to say I also have 4 cats sharing the bed.
> I dont care if people dont like me sleeping with dogs as they arent invited anyway:lol2: My daughter shares her bed with 2 cats and my son with 1 cat. We love our animal bed friends it beats teddy bears anyday:flrt:


 and with no heating in my bedroom and the window open so I can breathe, believe me, a couple of hairy bodies under the duvet by my feet is a bonus. Plus, unlike a hot water bottle, they don't get cold and clammy in the early hours when I wake up with back pain.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> and with no heating in my bedroom and the window open so I can breathe, believe me, a couple of hairy bodies under the duvet by my feet is a bonus. Plus, unlike a hot water bottle, they don't get cold and clammy in the early hours when I wake up with back pain.


 
We have central heating but in our room the radiators are switched off and the window is left open. I really cant sleep in a stuffy room. Poor Dennis has no choice other than to sleep in the bed as its bloody freezing in the winter. Im sure if thermal cameras filmed our bed it would glow bright red while the room would be blue:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

last summer i took the dog camping with me for a couple weeks... it was great... she'd set up our parameter and patrol... and i took the big tent with us and she slept in the tent with me... although it was a hassle when she needed to go relieve herself in the middle of the night... i had to get out of my warm sleeping bag and unzip the tent flap to let her out and wait for her to come back in... dogs and camping are a perfect way to enjoy the forest... she loved hiking and exploring the creeks with me...

i highly recommend it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Same as us Shell - we only have the heating switched on in the living room - don't heat any other rooms and I can't sleep in a hot bedroom - even had the ceiling fan on last night, was so hot!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Same as us Shell - we only have the heating switched on in the living room - don't heat any other rooms and I can't sleep in a hot bedroom - even had the ceiling fan on last night, was so hot!!


 


Maybe if I had a long lost sister you could be her:lol2saying that though maybe I am someone else daughter as I am so different to the rest of the family, they think I am odd :whistling2


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're a doppleganger, aren't you?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> You're a doppleganger, aren't you?? :lol2:


Or maybe you are:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aye - me thinking we both are (of each other!) :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this thread needs a pic...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> We have central heating but in our room the radiators are switched off and the window is left open. I really cant sleep in a stuffy room. Poor Dennis has no choice other than to sleep in the bed as its bloody freezing in the winter. Im sure if thermal cameras filmed our bed it would glow bright red while the room would be blue:lol2:


 My Siamese boy 'Merlin' also slept right under the duvet. I'm amazed they can breathe under there. I've just ordered some little knitted jumpers off a lady on ebay for my tiny chihuahuas. Pink for Pammy and blue or brown for Freddy and Charlie Fox. Yes, I named one after me :lol2:
She was such a wee cowering timorous beastie that I decided she needed to be named something to make her brave and I'm the bravest thing I know so Pammy she became, and it worked :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> My Siamese boy 'Merlin' also slept right under the duvet. I'm amazed they can breathe under there. I've just ordered some little knitted jumpers off a lady on ebay for my tiny chihuahuas. Pink for Pammy and blue or brown for Freddy and Charlie Fox. Yes, I named one after me :lol2:
> She was such a wee cowering timorous beastie that I decided she needed to be named something to make her brave and I'm the bravest thing I know so Pammy she became, and it worked :2thumb:


 
PMSL:roll2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Both the girls sleep downstairs in the kitchen, Chilli is a nightmare and gets up to very naughty things if she is in the living room. She doesn't cry at bed time as she has Bean for company.

I'm not using paper but am taking her out as often as I can and praising her like mad when she has a wee or poo. Problem we also have is neither of them whinge to go out! How do you teach them to do that? 

Fiddle and Fidget have free roam of the house but the dogs and Freebie can't go up there because that's where Fiddle and Fidge's food is......Freebie can't eat their food and I don't want the dogs eating it either. 

When I lived in a truck it was cramped but cosy with four dogs and a cat! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Both the girls sleep downstairs in the kitchen, Chilli is a nightmare and gets up to very naughty things if she is in the living room. She doesn't cry at bed time as she has Bean for company.
> 
> I'm not using paper but am taking her out as often as I can and praising her like mad when she has a wee or poo. Problem we also have is neither of them whinge to go out! How do you teach them to do that?
> 
> ...


:gasp: You lived in a truck???


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

our dogs aren't allowed upstairs either- A, i don't think it will do their hips any favours, and B, i already have someone to share my bed with, and i can do without the collie sneaking in the middle to steal the hubby from me!
the dogs have their own room to sleep in as we have a spare room downstairs, which is quite convenient for them to dry off in after a walk as they spend hours getting all muddy in the fields and allllways jump in the stream on the way back to the car.
they are also not allowed on the sofa as they are quite big, and the gsd is quite excitable- so while i don't mind a cuddle and a paw in the face when he wants my attention, visitors are a little nervous with such a large dog at face level. 

oh... an excuse for a pic? i should think so.... :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

HABU said:


> this thread needs a pic...
> 
> 
> image


Habu, take off those bits of brown off her face and she looks very much like my new GSD youngster! :2thumb:

And Fraggle your GSD looks very similar to his grandmother, cept she's a bit older I suspect.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Another good reason not to have your dogs in bed with you is waking up to a dog's arse in your face...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Habu, take off those bits of brown off her face and she looks very much like my new GSD youngster! :2thumb:
> 
> And Fraggle your GSD looks very similar to his grandmother, cept she's a bit older I suspect.













yes, everyone thinks she's a GSD here... they never notice to doberman features... to me though they stand out dramatically... especially the feet... she's got dobie feet 100%...

i really like this cross... she has the best of both breeds IMO....
and the tail and fur... one thing that i dislike about dobermans are their tails, ears and fur... but she's got the GSD gear that dobies lack.... and she's smarter than most people around these parts too.

:lol2:









plus, she'll eat you up if i tell her too!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

HABU said:


> plus, she'll eat you up if i tell her too!:lol2:


No thanks!! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> No thanks!! :lol2:


 great for the meth-heads here...:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I'm sure!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fraggle said:


> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :flrt:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :flrt:


hehe, you can have them- they decided to dig up the veggie patch and i am not a happy bunny!!! lol!!!!
i don't mind the veggies- austin is always eating them- it's the fact they decided the entire patio needed covering in soil- they will never make it as landscape designers, i tell ya! and now my white pupster is very, very black...


----------

